
Intel FPGAs Power Acceleration-As-a-Service for Alibaba Cloud - kungfudoi
https://insidehpc.com/2017/10/intel-fpgas-power-acceleration-service-alibaba-cloud/
======
drallison
Many of the cloud services now offer FPGA acceleration hardware. Maxeler
Technologies (maxeler.com) offers both hardware and software which allows
exploitation of data flow engine acceleration on private hardware or on
Amazon's AWS.

If this sort of thing interests you, take a look at Brian Boucher's Sept 27,
2017 talk given at Stanford in EE380: Multiscale Dataflow Computing:
Competitive Advantage at the Exascale Frontier [YouTube VIDEO
[https://youtu.be/Nwdu7QlFUnA](https://youtu.be/Nwdu7QlFUnA)].

